# Old school Oberon transformation and new cover



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

So, I received my Oberon as a birthday present a couple of weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. One weird thing when I received it I realized how similar it is to a journal cover I received as a gift a good 10 - 15 years ago, so I went through some boxes and found it. Lo and behold it's an Oberon! After a little brainstorming I realized I could slip the original Amazon cover I received with my Kindle to turn this journal cover into a Kindle cover. It's not quite as nice, as it's not meant to bend backwards, but it's nice as a change of pace and will be just fine for when I'm reading at the desk.

My father got me the Da Vinci in wine and I love it. The pics here make it look more brown, but it's a much richer color in person and I've already received several compliments:



















And here is my old school Gargoyle Oberon journal cover converted into a Kindle cover (I looked all over and couldn't find this design anymore - it must be discontinued):




























As an aside, I much prefer the "leather strap wrap" around style fastener over the stretch style strap they use now. If you can't tell from the pics there is a leather strand attached to the back of the cover that wraps around the button on the front. I wish they'd offer that style now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. Oberon uses the leather strap for the journals and the elastic strap for Kindle covers.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that's cool!  I love your new DaVinci!  Suerte.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Your covers look great!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had the same thing happen when I looked up Oberon after finding kindleboards.  The designs reminded me of a journal I bought when I was a senior in high school.  I pulled out the journal and it was indeed an Oberon.  Since I don't have an Amazon cover I can't turn it into a kindle cover but it is still a beautiful journal.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with preferring the leather thong for closure on an Oberon Kindle Cover instead of that little cheap looking bungee cord.  For the cost of the Oberon cover, it should have a nicer closure.  Or we should have a choice when ordering.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I had the same thing happen when I looked up Oberon after finding kindleboards.  The designs reminded me of a journal I bought when I was a senior in high school.  I pulled out the journal and it was indeed an Oberon.  Since I don't have an Amazon cover I can't turn it into a kindle cover but it is still a beautiful journal.

You can still make it work as a Kindle cover-put something stiff in both sleeves-cardboard or plastic.  Use velcro to fasten the Kindle inside.  Mine works great and folds back very easily.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great idea


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice! That gargoyle cover is unique.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow!  That is so cool!  I like the texture of the leather.  It's sort of between the highly pebbled look of the first versions of the Kindle covers, like I have, and the more recent smoother ones, the example of which is your new one.


----------

